# الفرق بين شاشات البلازما وشاشات الlcd



## mawj.engineer (14 يوليو 2011)

_:20: اتمنى للجميع الاستفادة:56:_

_شرح بسيط لملاحظة الفرق بين شاشات البلازما وشاشات الLCD_ 

​البلازما تتعامل مع بث الصوره لك عبرالغاز !!
اما ال LCD فهي تعتمد على السائل


وهنا تتفوق ال LCD حيثانك بكل بساطه لو تقترب من بعد نص متر عن الشاشة راح تشوف الوضوح كامل
ولن يكون له تأثير على العيون
عكس البلازما لو تقترب نفس المسافة لن تشاهد الصورة بشكل جيد وراح يكون خطر على العينين


بالنسبة لحجم الشاشة
سبق ان رأيت شاشات البلازما تصل الى 80 انش او بوصه ويوجد اكبر
اما ال LCD فاكبر حجمموجود الآن هو 46 بوصه وهي من صنع سوني ومتوفر هذا الحجم حتى الان فقط للمستهلكين في اليابان وأمريكا وبالنسبة لدينا في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وأوروبا يوجد 40 بوصه من شركة سوني 43 بوصه اعتقد من سامسونج
اذاً البلازما تتفوق على شاشات ال LCD بالحجم ..


الوزن والتصميم
بالنسبة للشكل تختلف من شركة لأخرى
لكن شاشات LCD تتميز بخفتها عكس شاشات البلازما فهي ثقيله
وهنا تتفوق LCD بالوزن لكن ليس مهم الوزن الا في بعض الاحتياجات .....


الاستهلاك
لو حطينا عدد معين من الساعات نقول مثلا 4ساعات يوميا والي تم عليهاالتجارب
البلازما لو تستهلك بمعدل4 ساعات يوميا راح تعيش معك 20 سنه
بينما LCD بمعدل 4ساعات يوميا استهلاك راح تعيش معك الدبل 40سنه !!
لكن المهم في ذلكان البلازما بعد هذا الاستهلاك تنتهي وغير صالحه
لكن LCD تتطلب منك فقط بتغيرقطعه في قلب الجهاز وراح يرجعلك الجهاز جديد
هنا تتفوق طبعا ال LCD لكن بشكل عام مدة استهلاك البلازما معقولة نوعا ما ..


وضوح الصورة
أهمشي
البلازما مثل ماقلنا انها تبثلك الصوره عن طريق الغاز
LCD



أما عن طريق السائل
وهي تتفوق بالوضوح اكثر من البلازما ...


التباين
(CONTRAST) 
والمقصود فيه اعلى درجة للون الأبيض واعلى درجة للون الأسود تقدر تقدمه الشاشة .. وكل مازاد هالمعدل زادت قدرة الشاشة على إظهار التفاصيل بالصورة بشكل أفضل .... ومن ناحية التباين شاشات البلازما قدرت توصل لدرجه عاليه جدا من إظهار اللون الأسود توصل 3000:1 ماقدرت توصللها شاشات LCD أعلى رقم وصلت له 1000:1 بس طبعا مو معناته ان LCD سيئه هي تقدرتعطيك نتيجة اكثر من كافيه بالنسبة لدرجة للون الأسود


دقةالألوان
(COLOR SATURATION) 
المقصود فيها قدرة الشاشة أنها تعرض جميع الألوان بمختلف تدرجاتها بصورة دقيقه ومطابقة للواقع .. بالنسبة للميزة هذه شاشة البلازما تتفوق فيها ايضا كونها تقدر تعرض لنا كل الوان الطيف وعددها 16.77مليون لون بدقه عاليه جدا لكن شاشات LCD فيها ميزه انها تتمتع بكثافه نقطيه اكبربكثير من شاشات البلازما بمعنى انك لو تقرب مره من شاشه LCD ماراح تلاحظ نقاط صغيرهعلى نفس الشاشه بالتالي تكون فيها الألوان متشبعه اكثر


زوايا الرؤيه
(VIEWING ANGLES) 
شاشات البلازما لها زاوية رؤيه كبيره تصل الى اكثر من 160 درجه بمعنى انك تقدر تشاهد الشاشه من اي مكان بالغرفه ومن اي زاويه بنفس الدقه والوضوح .. اما شاشات LCD ممكن ان الرؤيه تكون خافته نوعا ما لو جلست في زاوية مايله كثير عن الشاشة وعلى شان تحصل على أفضل رؤيه من المهم انك تكون مواجه للشاشة او جالس بزاوية مايله نسبيا


زمن الاستجابة
(RESPONSE TIME)
كل ماكان الزمن اقصر كانت فعالية الشاشه افضل خصوصا في عرض مشاهد الأكشنالسريعه والعاب الكمبيوتر وفي هالجانب تتفوق شاشات البلازما يوصل زمن الاستجابه الى 7 Ms لكن حاليا LCD متساويه معها تقريبا بس مو في كل الأنواع



مدةالحياة
LIFESPAN
مثل ماذكرت بالبداية ان شاشات البلازما تعتمد على غاز فيآلية عملها مشكله هالغاز ان له عمر افتراضي يقدر 3000 -2500 ساعه عمل بعدها تضعف الشاشه ويقل سطوعها بكشل كبير .. وبما ان الغاز ماله طريقه إعادة تعبئه بهالحال هتنتهي حياة الشاشة مع إنتهاء العمر الإفتراضي للغاز  .. اما شاشات LCD بما انه فكرةعملها تعتمد على الضوء بشكل اساسي يقدر عمل مصابيح الضوء فيها الى 60000 ساعة عملوبما ان هالمصابيح ممكن تتغير يصير العمر الإفتراضي للشاشه غير محدود ابدا :thumbs_up:


استهلاك الطاقة
(POWER CONSUMPTION)
ماتقارن شاشة LCD مع البلازما في هالنقطه فهي تستهلك شي بسيط جدا من الطاقه بينما البلازماتستهلك ضعف استهلاك شاشة LCD


مستوى الإشعاع الناتج
( RADIATION LEVELS )
وهذي من اهم نقاط الفروق واللي قلت في البدايه ركزو فيها وهيالإشعاعات الضاره اللي تصدرها الشاشه .. وفي هالنقطه شاشة LCD ماتصدر اي اشعاع ضارابدا لانه مايصدر منها إلا الضوء .. اما شاشات البلازما لانها تصدر اشعة فوق البنفسجيه تكون ضاره نسبيا ولو انها اقل من اللي يصدر من التلفزيونات العاديه​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع رائع يا مهندسه جزاك الله ألف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

تسلمي وبارك الله فيكي

بس مش شايفه ان الموضوع ده مكانه الافضل قسم الإلكترونيات أكثر من قسم الميكاترونيكس؟


----------



## mawj.engineer (17 يوليو 2011)

_وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_تسلم يااخ طارق واتمنى ان يكون الموضوع قد افادك وافاد حتى ولو فئة قليلة من الناس ان شاءالله_
_وبالنسبة للموضوع فانا اشوف انه الالكترونيات والميكاترونكس يكملون بعضهم فلا مانع من ان يتعرف مهندسون ومهندسات الميكاترونكس على هذا الموضوع_
_وشكرا لك مرة اخرى اسعدني مرورك _
_بارك الله فيك_


----------

